# Tired of SL, need MMO's with furry community



## Kord (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it just me or is furry SL just overall awful ?

I can't find any decent people, everybody just idles in all of the dance clubs. In the rare event that I see a conversation in one of the clubs I try and politely squeeze my way into a conversation and I'm usually ignored.
Is the furry SL community just overall shit or am I doing something wrong ? I can't find a single friendly community that isn't centered around yiff RP or...idling.
If I ever try and reach out and talk to somebody they usually answer with "Why are you talking to me ???" or just give me one word responses and act disinterested.

Are there any other MMOs with a big furry presence where people aren't socially incompetent ? I'm extremely lonely and miss social interactions online with other people.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Join a furry guild in a real MMO?

EDIT: Wait.. why do you NEED to be with furries ?


----------



## Kord (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Join a furry guild in a real MMO?


I use to be apart of a big furry guild on WoW back in the days of TBC but it's since disbanded and I'm having a hard time finding another one with the same great attitude as that one.
It's really difficult to find healthy furry communities, I was just wondering if anybody was part of one or is aware of one in any current MMO


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

I know GREAT guilds in most big MMOs but none of them are furries and they all joke about me being one.
But all in good fun.
80% of furries are not people you wanna hang out with.


----------



## Kord (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> 80% of furries are not people you wanna hang out with.



This is a sad realization that I have a hard time accepting. The furry community is not as friendly as it's made out to be, it's very clique-based and drama filled. But there has to be at least a few furry communities less shitty than most.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel like the only one that plays MMO's alone 100%. I never join parties or guilds or any of that...
I solo everything.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I feel like the only one that plays MMO's alone 100%. I never join parties or guilds or any of that...
> I solo everything.



I am guilty of this.

I don't solo _everything_ but in MMOs that I have played, I do solo.


----------



## Kord (Jun 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I feel like the only one that plays MMO's alone 100%. I never join parties or guilds or any of that...
> I solo everything.


How ? almost 75% of my amusement from MMOs comes from interaction with other players, it just gets boring it you're soloing quests all the time


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I feel like the only one that plays MMO's alone 100%. I never join parties or guilds or any of that...
> I solo everything.


Depends on the MMO.


Kord said:


> This is a sad realization that I have a hard time accepting. The furry community is not as friendly as it's made out to be, it's very clique-based and drama filled. But there has to be at least a few furry communities less shitty than most.


Well I don't know of it then.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I feel like the only one that plays MMO's alone 100%. I never join parties or guilds or any of that...
> I solo everything.


I do that, too. The only time I do join squads or whatever, it's with my fiance.
But I've never been one for multiplayer _anything._


OP: Why is there a furry necessity? I mean, it's just a game. I don't think talking about the fandom is going to factor in much when you're killing monsters.


----------



## Percy (Jun 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I feel like the only one that plays MMO's alone 100%. I never join parties or guilds or any of that...
> I solo everything.


You're not the only one. I usually do as well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I feel like the only one that plays MMO's alone 100%. I never join parties or guilds or any of that...
> I solo everything.



And another person who does the same.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

You people are weird :I

The social part is half the appeal.


----------



## Percy (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You people are weird :I
> 
> The social part is half the appeal.


Yet most of the people I notice in games seem to have little to no social skills to begin with. I guess I'm not finding the right people? o-o


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> Yet most of the people I notice in games seem to have little to no social skills to begin with. I guess I'm not finding the right people? o-o



No. But its not always easy.


----------



## Percy (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> No. But its not always easy.


Figured as such.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> Figured as such.



Protip though: find a nice tight nit guild.
huge ones are full of useless dicksacks.


----------



## Percy (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Protip though: find a nice tight nit guild.
> huge ones are full of useless dicksacks.


Yeah, I've experienced that before, which is mainly why I tend to be a lone-wolf in such games.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 27, 2013)

Not joining guilds doesn't mean I don't interact with others, I just prefer completing things on my own when I can.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

Kord said:


> This is a sad realization that I have a hard time accepting.* The furry community is not as friendly as it's made out to be, it's very clique-based and drama filled.* But there has to be at least a few furry communities less shitty than most.


 That's every fandom, and the furry fandom is a bit friendlier than others.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> That's every fandom, and the furry fandom is a bit friendlier than others.



Not to non furries. Most paranoid/hypocritical bunch ever. 

I mean shit, even people into a certain show like a Trekkie or Star Wars fan aren't paranoid of non fans.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Not to non furries. Most paranoid/hypocritical bunch ever.
> 
> I mean shit, even people into a certain show like a Trekkie or Star Wars fan aren't paranoid of non fans.


The fursecution man, it's everywhere. :V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 28, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You people are weird :I
> 
> The social part is half the appeal.


depends on the MMO.
for me exploration is the biggest appeal in an MMO.

also finding poeple to talk to is easy when you try and aren't a douche.
just say hello wait for a response then say something like how are you and you can generally get some sort of conversation going.
also if you're giving them support buffs they are more likley to stay and talk, (maybe it's a bit of bribery but those buffs tend to be such a small amount of sp it's not really a cost to you.)
ofcourse a decent amount of the time they won'ts ay much or jsut walk away but you can't just go up to any random person and expect them to be social to you, but you will find some people to talk to.


----------



## Ames (Jun 28, 2013)

Kord said:


> Is it just me or is furry SL just overall awful ?
> 
> I can't find any decent people, everybody just idles in all of the dance clubs. In the rare event that I see a conversation in one of the clubs I try and politely squeeze my way into a conversation and I'm usually ignored.
> Is the furry SL community just overall shit or am I doing something wrong ? I can't find a single friendly community that isn't centered around yiff RP or...idling.
> ...



The furry community in SL is, for the most part, genuinely shit.  It's full of introverted autistic text-only babbies who are too pussy to interact with anybody, let alone get on mic.  They just idle around stewing in their own autism every day.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 28, 2013)

Kord said:


> Is it just me or is furry SL just overall awful ?
> 
> I can't find any decent people, *everybody just idles in all of the dance clubs*. In the rare event that I see a conversation in one of the clubs I try and politely squeeze my way into a conversation and I'm usually ignored.
> Is the furry SL community just overall shit or am I doing something wrong ? I can't find a single friendly community that isn't centered around yiff RP or...idling.
> ...



I dont have much experience if any in SL, but dont the clubs play music? They are probably idling because they are listening to the music :V

But yeah you are making it sound as if your life depends on finding a furry MMO group. I mean I do agree it is nice to be able to find people with mutual interests but its not priority.



As for soloing MMOs, depends on the MMO. When I was really young I played puzzle pirates, and you cannot do anything in that game without socialising with the exception of getting a boat and sailing with three NPCs, which isnt as fun. As time went on got in WoW. I would solo pretty much everything but instances, though instances were my favorite part so I socialised a reasonable amount. For me WoW was about exploring and journeying. People seem so desperate to get up to max level and I spent months just getting to 50.

I dont really MMO much anymore though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2013)

Kord said:


> How ? almost 75% of my amusement from MMOs comes from interaction with other players, it just gets boring it you're soloing quests all the time



Haha. Not for me. I like the challenge of going alone and not having to deal with bullshit of other players hogging items, moving ahead too damn fast, not shutting up, lagging, sucking, etc. Even in Borderlands 2 (which isn't an MMO, but feels DAMN near close to one) where the game rewards you for co op play. 
I just don't fucking do it. Even with friends.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 28, 2013)

I like soloing because my often unrealistic expectations of others are not met. There is also the issue of personal pacing. I don't like the others going up ahead when I'm in the mood to stop and smell the roses, and I don't like having to wait for those smelling the roses when I decide it's time I sped ahead.


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

You could probably poke around and find some furry guilds in GW2.
Fantastic game. Such a nice community too, you can actually have civilized conversations with people in your map area in your server without someone coming and saying 'l0l fuck off n00b l000000l'

Also, SL is just terrible anyhow.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 28, 2013)

Cain said:


> Also, SL is just terrible anyhow.


If I could this a thousand times, I would. SL is glorified IRC with horrible visuals and a pricing model that is quite frankly well beyond insane.


----------



## Percy (Jun 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> If I could this a thousand times, I would. SL is glorified IRC with horrible visuals and a pricing model that is quite frankly well beyond insane.


It seems that trolling is the only way to make the game any fun.


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> If I could this a thousand times, I would. SL is glorified IRC with horrible visuals and a pricing model that is quite frankly well beyond insane.


I know, I really don't find the need of people going into a social-simulator of sorts, where a lot of the time you're just whoring yourself out for coins. (In more ways than one.)
And you actually have to pay money for the in-game currency via a microsales system of sorts, which completely irks me. 

Microsales are fine by me in games, especially F2P games or MMOs, but only if it isn't pay to win. But if it's microsales in something like SL? Hell. No. Get that shit out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I like soloing because my often unrealistic expectations of others are not met. There is also the issue of personal pacing. I don't like the others going up ahead when I'm in the mood to stop and smell the roses, and I don't like having to wait for those smelling the roses when I decide it's time I sped ahead.



Know what I hate? Warframe co op. I remember when I tried it. Never again.

"Ah yeah! A game centered on working together! Helping each other kick some ass! No issues here! My kind of game not like that bullshit Left 4 Dead where everyone leaves you behind!!"

Everyone leaves you behind. -_-

High leveled people anyway which the servers are filled with. Then they've got the gall to call you slow. Oh, pardon me for only playing 5 hours versus your 70 and not having any speed yet. My bad. Didn't mean to not time travel to higher skill level. My DeLorean's in the fucking shop right now. People make anything in games an unnecessary competition. It's donkey dick.


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Know what I hate? Warframe co op. I remember when I tried it. Never again.
> 
> "Ah yeah! A game centered on working together! Helping each other kick some ass! No issues here! My kind of game not like that bullshit Left 4 Dead where everyone leaves you behind!!"
> 
> ...


It's a great idea, but I think it's been poorly executed. It's pretty fuckin' ridiculous to have to grind so much for a tiny bit of the in-game currency. It's practically pay to win. It's a game you need friends with to play the coop with, and you have to be willing to spend money to get some of the cooler stuff.
Although not all the high-leveled kitted-up people are all s00pah and stuff, like many pay to win games. Just running around with my stock rifle, pistol and sword, and my MAG warframe that I picked from the start, playing loud music, and having a lot of fun, whilst managing to edge a lot of the other players out in kills and stuff.

That being said, I slowly stopped playing it after the initial novelty. Like I said, it's a really great idea and stuff, but poorly executed. Like a lot of coop campaign sort of games, you really need a bunch of friends to play it with to properly enjoy it. And I wish the in-game currency system wasn't so in favor of the pay-for currency. I grinded for about a week and still don't have enough of the in-game currency to buy a new warframe, one that doesn't have to be bought with the pay-for currency. I stick to playing Smite instead. That shit's fun.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 28, 2013)

I solo everything :U


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 28, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I solo everything :U



I solo'd. Cthulu's penis once.

You?


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I solo'd. Cthulu's penis once.
> 
> You?


Lovecraft is rolling over in his grave.
Get out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2013)

Cain said:


> It's a great idea, but I think it's been poorly executed. It's pretty fuckin' ridiculous to have to grind so much for a tiny bit of the in-game currency. It's practically pay to win. It's a game you need friends with to play the coop with, and you have to be willing to spend money to get some of the cooler stuff.
> Although not all the high-leveled kitted-up people are all s00pah and stuff, like many pay to win games. Just running around with my stock rifle, pistol and sword, and my MAG warframe that I picked from the start, playing loud music, and having a lot of fun, whilst managing to edge a lot of the other players out in kills and stuff.
> 
> That being said, I slowly stopped playing it after the initial novelty. Like I said, it's a really great idea and stuff, but poorly executed. Like a lot of coop campaign sort of games, you really need a bunch of friends to play it with to properly enjoy it. And I wish the in-game currency system wasn't so in favor of the pay-for currency. I grinded for about a week and still don't have enough of the in-game currency to buy a new warframe, one that doesn't have to be bought with the pay-for currency. I stick to playing Smite instead. That shit's fun.



Same. When my Steam fucked up and I had to reinstall IT and all my games again, I found that I intentionally made the decision to skip on Warframe giving me way more time for Tribes, Blacklight, and Dragon Nest (*A GAME YOU MOTHERFUCKERS NEED TO TRY GODDAMMIT*).

A lot of people use the term repetitive to describe certain bad games, but I've found that all games are repetitive. What people mean to say is _tedium_. That's what I slowly found Warframe to have a lot of. Tedium. I expect that level of grinding from JRPG's I usually strive to avoid, but Warframe took it to an entirely new level. That wasn't my only issue I had either, but another thread...

I'll wait until it's complete before trying again. It _is_ a great concept and isn't broken by any means whatsoever.


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Same. When my Steam fucked up and I had to reinstall IT and all my games again, I found that I intentionally made the decision to skip on Warframe giving me way more time for Tribes, Blacklight, and Dragon Nest (*A GAME YOU MOTHERFUCKERS NEED TO TRY GODDAMMIT*).
> 
> A lot of people use the term repetitive to describe certain bad games, but I've found that all games are repetitive. What people mean to say is _tedium_. That's what I slowly found Warframe to have a lot of. Tedium. I expect that level of grinding from JRPG's I usually strive to avoid, but Warframe took it to an entirely new level. That wasn't my only issue I had either, but another thread...
> 
> I'll wait until it's complete before trying again. It _is_ a great concept and isn't broken by any means whatsoever.


Agreed. I'd definitely give it another go some time, see if it's changed or not.
I need to start playing those games again, Tribes and Blacklight were so fun. I was decent at tribes and awesome at Blacklight. That renting system in that game is great, you need maybe four wins or something to have repaid for your daily rented gun. Also Dragon's Nest looks pretty cool after I googled it. Looks like something I've seen before, that kind of character design, that sort of anime-looking design. I forgot what it was.
I have a sort of ADD when it comes to gaming. I get really into a game and play it for anywhere ranging from a week to a month, then I completely lose interest and go to another game. Sometimes I'll go back to games I lost interest in way back and then re-enjoy it, then I lose interest again. It's a pain. Games I know that are really good, but I've lost interest. Stuff like GW2, and a lot of others. It seems like the one game I never really tire of is LoL, oddly enough. Maybe it's the fact I've drained over a hundred dollars into that and feel compelled to use my skins and such haha. I still have sort of phases with interest in that though, one day I might play just to get my win of the day, then others I'll be like HOLY SHIT PLAY PLAY PLAY and get like 15 games in or something.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2013)

I find that I'm exactly the same. The ADD thing. And it's not really a smart thing when it comes to something as on going as an online game, with huge patches and whatnot. Passwords and shit...
I suppose that'd be another reason why I don't get involved in an MMO community. I'd probably drop out of it and by the time I do come back (which I eventually do), the guild or whatever the fuck would probably be inactive in some way. And I don't care to much for forums of ONE specific game. Only time I care about game forums are WipEout since it's an entire franchise since the PS1 to Vita and Shmup systems 11 since it covers an entire genre.


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, it's hell annoying when I stop playing something and then I come back to massive patches. Thank the lord my internet connection isn't so slow that I have to wait half a day or something, maybe an hour at the most if it's a patch over a gigabyte. 
The only gaming forum I've signed up to right now is a community forum, which mainly focuses on ArmA 3, but also has a minecraft server I believe, and a bunch of the members regularly play other games. If I'm not mistaken it's a pretty small community right now, but it's fantastic because the community sprung up due to one guy making a mission in ArmA 3. Now said mission has a bunch of guys working on it, is constantly in development whilst listening to the users, and is run on tonnes servers outside the community's dedicated servers.
I think ArmA 3 is a keeper game right now for me, seeing as I've logged more than 130 hours into it, in barely more than about two months I think.
ArmA 3 is one of those games, where the community is pretty damn mature, and awesome. Sure you get the occasional moron who comes in thinking it's something like COD or Battlefield, but a majority of the people (in the community anyways) are in their 20s or up. They're pretty nice too, they had no qualms when a sixteen year old started frequenting their teamspeak and posting regularly on their forum, contributing. I've even got a sort of reputation on there now, which is nice.
Also, one really awesome thing I've found through them, one of the core members is actually an indie game dev, and worked on Space Station 13. He's been making a game along with others called Centration: http://www.centration.co/
It's pretty cool, if you've ever played SS13 it's sort of like that, except not 2D, and somewhat more detailed, I believe. The kickstarter's going up on monday, I think, and I'll probably post in three frags about it tomorrow, so it can get some popularity. The tech demo vid looks a bit unpolished, but hey, it's pre-alpha and it's an indie game. The idea of it is pretty awesome to me.

Edit: Kickstarter's gone up two days early. I'll definitely be posting about it in three frags after I get off my flight.
Link's here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/angryengineers/centration


----------



## Draconas (Jul 2, 2013)

place I hang out in sl has a fun group of people to talk to


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2013)

Kord said:


> I use to be apart of a big furry guild on WoW back in the days of TBC but it's since disbanded and I'm having a hard time finding another one with the same great attitude as that one.
> It's really difficult to find healthy furry communities, I was just wondering if anybody was part of one or is aware of one in any current MMO



>Moon Guard
>Alliance side

There ya go. Just ask for a furry guild in trade chat, or in the Elwynn forest's general.


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 18, 2013)

To be honest I look for a good guild(s) whether it is with furries or not doesn't matter as long as the people have some sort of social skills. 

Also any decent MMO's out besides GW2 and wow? 
I've heard of dragon's nest but, me and my wife are skeptical and also when we go into a game we like the full group experience to either A make it tougher (God I miss PSO) or B have more people to watch our backs and help us out when we get into trouble.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 19, 2013)

I have fond memories of a guild on WoW that myself and the other half founded called League of Monsters. We were _verrrry_ picky about recruitment though, which resulted in us and maybe 6 or 7 other people by the time we quit sometime after Cataclysm came out. It resulted in an awesome, tight-knight social circle though, and even though there weren't a ton of people on all the time, it was fun just messing around in dungeons and quests. It wasn't a "furry" guild, but it was good memories all the same. In the impossible event of WoW going free-to-play, we'd be all over that.... 

Now? We play Neverwinter, but it's likely that if we make a guild it'd just end up being just us again anyway. :v


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 20, 2013)

ok I installed Dragon's Nest and the game is boss. It is like a 3d dungeon fighter and is freaking awesome. In game name is Searenakth and I'm on leviatha under the guild Lunatics.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 21, 2013)

As a friend would say
"Joining a group around a specific thing is stupid, enjoy your pretty much dead groups"

You should always look for a group with a wide range of interests or is fine with certain interests

Also everyone knows furry guilds are all about the type fucking and straight/Women bashing :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

Or be like my guild! The Pachi Guild. One member slot! Already taken by me.


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 21, 2013)

Recently for MMO's I just enjoy having a group of people around who are able to socialize or at the very least power their way through the game. 
If your a fur cool. If not? It doesn't make a difference. 
What does make a difference? 
Are you competent? 
Can you listen and of react appropriately to a situation that may screw everyone over in a do or die moment? 
Are you able to talk about things other than furry stuffs? 
Then cool come on down. 
I usually hit those list of objective based on what I'm looking for out of a player as a GM. I have some good furry friends who I punted out of a few guilds simply because they were not living up to expectations and in general making a lot of people uncomfortable with their attitude and taking things in chat a bit too far. Now then back to MF'ing Dragon's Nest.....ONAPLANE! Also damn it XoPachi! Akai Katana is amazing.


----------

